# Ultra compact drivers & drills



## jegolopolli (Aug 24, 2010)

Is anyone using these for anything? 

I am refering to the models from Makita, Milwaukee and Bosch, the 10-12 volt models. They seem like they would be pretty good for certain tasks.

I have been scoping out the ones on display at stores. The HD's around here have large displays set up for the Milwaukee stuff, who they seem to really be pushing.

I just ordered the Makita impact from Amazon based on the reviews plus I love my other Makita tools. The Milwaukee Im sure would be OK as well, but when I see HD stocking up big on stuff I try to steer clear of it.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have the 10.8 Makita drill/impact kit. Love it! Impact _almost _has the balls of the 18V but doesn't have the battery life. I use it quite often!


----------



## Teoli (Feb 27, 2010)

*Little drills*

Once I bought the 14.4 Bosch impactor I had one of those "What did i ever do before I had this", moments. That was a game changer for me. I bought both of the junior size 10.2 volt Bosch drills after that. They weren't the impactors but you can't beat them for size, weight, and power. The right angle one is the best for those really tight spaces. Highly recommended.

The Makitas always rate very high in the tests and with the Li ion batteries they are super light. You won't regret this purchase.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey, we got a Chicagoland thing going here. :laughing:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

i have the milwaukee and use it plenty. it's good for most of the little trim and assembly type things that i do a lot of. it's slow and not very powerful, but that's exactly what you need a lot of the time. 
building decks, putting up cabinets, etc. i turn to the milwaukee or makita 18v impact drivers, but the subcompact is great for little every day stuff like putting up cabinet doors, installing hinges, assembling premade furniture and the like.


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

that 10.2 V driver seems like it would work quite well for pocket screws and the like.

ML


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I have both Makita drill driver sets, the 18V and 10.8V and I reach for the little ones the most. Like Angus said, the batteries don't last nearly as long, but they fit into really tight areas and have plenty of power.

The little drill uses a quick change unlike the 18V. I use it more for the little screws that shouldn't have an impact used. Get the drill bits that have the quick change ends on them for small holes.

I like the light more on the Makita than any other brand. It stays on after you release the trigger and slowly goes out. Some might think the light is silly, but it is really handy in some cases.


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

angus242 said:


> I have the 10.2 Makita drill/impact kit. Love it! Impact _almost _has the balls of the 18V but doesn't have the battery life. I use it quite often!


X2 i use it all the time....:thumbsup:


----------



## jegolopolli (Aug 24, 2010)

framerman said:


> I like the light more on the Makita than any other brand. It stays on after you release the trigger and slowly goes out. Some might think the light is silly, but it is really handy in some cases.


I think its awesome, I use it a lot on my 18v as well :thumbup:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have the Bosch 10.8/12V driver and impactor, as well as the Milwaukee 12V drill (got it with the little radio at HD for $79!). The driver is good for pocket screws as MSLiechty brought up, as well as most assembly tasks. I use it a lot. I don't think it spins fast enough for drilling, though. The Impactor is what I reach for when I'm in awkward positions, as it doesn't cam out as easily. I use it a lot for installing drawer slides in retrofits. I like the Milwaukee drill too. 

Battery life isn't exceptional on any of them, really, but I think it's good enough. They are small and light enough to keep a few extra in your tool belt or pocket. Most charge pretty quick too.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I bought the makita and the bosch one's.

They both suck, I hated them from the get go.

I still have the bosch, with the flash light. I used it for about 2 weeks.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

snap-on makes a great mini


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

world llc said:


> snap-on makes a great mini


I have one, I like it, I don't know who makes them for Snap On though.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

angus242 said:


> I have the 10.2 Makita drill/impact kit. Love it!


my Makita 10.1 is an awesome addition and wish I had gotten them so much sooner. The impact driver has a lot of oomph with a fresh battery and great for the smaller jobs. Would be nice to pick up an extra battery but I rarely use both the drill/driver at the same time.

one great use was setting hinges for slabs I had prepped: the downside is the drill doesn't have a chuck and you have to use your head when driving screws in wood with the impact driver-too much torque in soft wood is not a good thing.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

If you wait until the middle of next year you can get the Festool version. http://www.toolamanjaro.com/2010/08/festool-cxs-confirmed-plus-a-short-video/


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I've been using the Hitachi 10.8 v driver, impact and 3/8 drill for a year or two now. The quick drive driver is my #1 driver tool. Lightweight, batt charges in 15 min. 

Makita is excellent too. In recent times I've gone with recons from http://www.reconditionedsales.com/?ref=insywcpxcjdu and CPO. Never have had a problem. Excellent quality and condition.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Bosch 12v here. Fits in your pouch, has a light, has more torque than the 18v. Only downside is it is incredibly sloooooooooooooooow!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I bought the makita and the bosch one's.
> 
> They both suck, I hated them from the get go.
> 
> I still have the bosch, with the flash light. I used it for about 2 weeks.


What did you hate about them, the small size, the power or lack there of, short battery life or was it just the wrong color.

Hate is a pretty broad word. It didn't work at all?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Leo G said:


> What did you hate about them, the small size, the power or lack there of, short battery life or was it just the wrong color.
> 
> Hate is a pretty broad word. It didn't work at all?


Yeah, what's so wrong with a really small, light impact that can sink a 3" into a stud with no problems? The Makita light stays on too long for you? :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> What did you hate about them, the small size, the power or lack there of, short battery life or was it just the wrong color.
> 
> Hate is a pretty broad word. It didn't work at all?


Slow, not really that small, battery life was retched, lack of control.

I just do not like the compact drivers.

The new Festool one, the CSX, looks really dumb too.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I've have / had Bosch tools. They are well made and well thought out. Was it 4 - 5 yrs ago that they were the first to come out with the micro drivers ? It was at all the shows, reps pushing it everywhere. The mag reviews weren't kind to them either. They just don't do the micro's well.

I like Bosch. I just retired a Bosch circ saw and are looking to replace my 12 yr old jigsaw with another Bosch. Bosch is at the top of my list for a SCMS to replace my 2 DW 12's.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

OMG!! Warner said something unflattering about a green tool!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> OMG!! Warner said something unflattering about a green tool!!


Just goes to show you my opinion of compact drivers huh?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

They have there place. Inside of small cabinets or upper cabinets. You can't beat them there. You can't expect them to have a lot of power, that isn't what the design is for. 

They work fine and they have come a long way. The Li-Ion batteries make the tool.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> They have there place. Inside of small cabinets or upper cabinets. You can't beat them there. You can't expect them to have a lot of power, that isn't what the design is for.
> 
> They work fine and they have come a long way. The Li-Ion batteries make the tool.


My C-12 fits in more places then either my makita of bosch compact driver ever did.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

We talking about the same tools Warner?

http://www.coastaltool.com/a/makita/lct203w.htm


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> We talking about the same tools Warner?
> 
> http://www.coastaltool.com/a/makita/lct203w.htm


Yup same thing Leo.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i bought the ridgid mini a few weeks back, it went on sale for $80 down from $150, the main reason i picked it up was simply for the batterys, i have the ridgid oscilating tool which only came with 1 battery, batterys are $50 for one soooo.

but all in all its slow not much power, but it does have a light on it. i figure i can use it for tight spots and door hardware. having a slower drill comes in handy sometimes when door knobs come packaged with really soft screws which strip out really easily


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

The Makita 10.8V driver and impact are a great set. They have received kind words from some of the mags. They have enough power for most small jobs and have a lot more power than you would expect. Like is said above they just lack in battery life due to their size.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I use the Makita 10.8 Impact and I have the drill with a chuck....They pretty much replaced my full size for most thing...I only bring out the full size if I know I will be using them alot for heavy drilling or driving.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> snap-on makes a great mini


Its ****** junk, 120 bucks poorly spend. If you like that mini you havent tried any others....the snap-on is priced like a makita and performs like a black and decker.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

ok how is f u g g i n blanked out? Who controls the censorship here?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Its ****** junk, 120 bucks poorly spend. If you like that mini you havent tried any others....the snap-on is priced like a makita and performs like a black and decker.


 
my bro has about $50k of snap-on tools. he is die hard snap-on fanboy. even he wount buy their cordless tools.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> ok how is f u g g i n blanked out? Who controls the censorship here?


Automaticarty:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> ok how is f u g g i n blanked out? Who controls the censorship here?


Maybe you should study the fine art of cussin' without cussin'. :whistling


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I have the Bosch 10 . something driver. I love it for kitchen cabinet doors and other tight areas. other than that, I use the makita impact driver.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I have this one but not the fact recondit. batteries last a while too. no impact but i see a need for impact when it's really tight. 

http://www.amazon.com/Factory-Recon...1_11?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285584571&sr=8-11


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

ApgarNJ said:


> I have this one but not the fact recondit. batteries last a while too. no impact but i see a need for impact when it's really tight.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Factory-Recon...1_11?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285584571&sr=8-11


I have the same one but I use it to drive 3" screws into 2" of foam and then into my concrete forms to create a brick self. I am usally working in a 10" wall so this nice and compact.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I own 2, the POS snap-on and a Rona brand one I picked up for 20 bucks that is just as good as the snap-on for 1/8 the price.

I use to carry them around but it was just one more thing in the toolbag and one more charger to haul around. So I put one in a separate case with my drill and one on my work bench (where I use to fix electronics). Not having it in my bag I started using a screwdriver again, and 90% of the tasks I would use it for I could just use my 14V impact driver which it was stored with.

As of now both sit still in my basement. Yes they are handy but for 90% of what I do I can use my 14V impact and the remaining 10% can be done with a screwdriver.

Now I carry around my 14V drill driver set all the time and grab an 18V set when I do rough-ins. I was thinking of scraping the 14V for a compact set to save weight but I like having the ability to drill a 1" hole now and then without having to haul around the 18V.

That being said I'm not about to buy a compact driver any time soon....they have their place just not for me.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> I own 2, the POS snap-on and a Rona brand one I picked up for 20 bucks that is just as good as the snap-on for 1/8 the price.
> 
> I use to carry them around but it was just one more thing in the toolbag and one more charger to haul around. So I put one in a separate case with my drill and one on my work bench (where I use to fix electronics). Not having it in my bag I started using a screwdriver again, and 90% of the tasks I would use it for I could just use my 14V impact driver which it was stored with.
> 
> ...



It seems the ones you purchased are the older type. The ones that have been released in the past 4 years are worlds above what has been available previously. The Makita, Milwaukee, and Bosch 10.8v tools are very powerful and small. They are really what many trades should use instead of a full on 18v drill or impact. Unless you are fabricating, building, or using the tool all day the 10.8V stuff is perfect.


----------



## jegolopolli (Aug 24, 2010)

Slightl good video that proves nothing


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

that video pretty much assures me I bought the correct mini!

ML


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Even though the makita is the better you got to take user reviews like that video with a pinch of salt. Were both battery fully charged, Were both batteries the same age, was the material consistant through its thickness were both screws Sharp etc etc 

If all above was in order then that makita is impressive.


----------



## WestwoodHomes (Jan 18, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> c-12


I second the c-12. With the three different heads it comes with and the centrotec systainer kit it's perfect for every task


----------



## WestwoodHomes (Jan 18, 2010)

WestwoodHomes said:


> I second the c-12. With the three different heads it comes with and the centrotec systainer kit it's perfect for every task


Wait, never mind they don't sell the centrotec set here in the states so don't ask any questions as I don't have one.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I use my ultra compact makitas to drill and fasten pocket holes.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

another relevant questin which is your dominant arm, as you get better control and can put more downward pressure on one drill but not the other

as for pocket hole screws, im hte same way and it doesnt put out as much torque as a full size cordless which can drive the screw right through softer materials


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

Interesting video, maybe I'll borrow my buddy's small Bosch and try the same trick myself. Better yet, we can both try it to eliminate any user bias. (Of course it's pretty much all Robertson screws here.)


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I am not only driving the screws, but drilling the rather deep and large 3/8" pocket holes with the drill. For larger projects I break out a corded drill, but on site work I use the Ultra Compacts almost exclusivly


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

TBFGhost, I am surprised that you are using the compacts for drilling pocket holes although now that I think about it I recall I used 9.6V Makita Sticks "back in the day" for that purpose on impromptu occasions so ..... These days I use a Kreg jig for pocket holes and the old aluminum block pocket hole thingy that used to reside in my tool box is in semi-retirement so when I grab the Kreg I grab an 18V Bosch as well.

I love my Makita compacts, great for light work, easy to carry a couple in the apron, one to predrill and one to drive. As for those of you who are disappointed that they don't have enough power to replace your post hole auger (or whatever) you'll just have to wait for the next generation of the technology.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

They have some snot to them....you just have to remember they are not for building decks or driving longs screws all day...They could do it if you asked tho.... 


I have turned many people on to these little makitas. At first they poke fun....now three other people own the set b/c of me.


----------

